# Finally!!



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

Six little self blacks born this morning 
Perfect amount too! Im actually gonna be have something to take to a show.. thank god (or Phil I guess)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:gwavebw


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! its only taken, hmm... 6 months


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! Would love to see some pics


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

:? I might put some pics up later on. there just ugly wrinkly black things right now


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

But some of us want to see black pinkies, lol. Congrats on the litter


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. there just black instead of pink lol.
should be ready for the march show


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! 



> thank god (or Phil I guess)


Phil _is_ god! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo they are like blackcurrent jelly babies!! LOL


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Through the clouds of midnight, this bright promise shone, I will never leave thee, never leave thee alone.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Our lord, who art in Western......


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

... Hallowed be Thy Mice...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

...Thy trophies won...


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thy Mousedom come . . .


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

on the forum as it is in heaven.....


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

give us this day,our daily bread (and milk)


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

and forgive us our Mycoplasmosis as we forgive those who sneezed before us


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

For thy is the mousedom, the mousness and the mouse, amen  :lol:



m137b said:


> But some of us want to see black pinkies, lol. Congrats on the litter


I want to see little blackies  Congrats on the little george


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oy.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

george said:


> thanks. there just black instead of pink lol.
> should be ready for the march show


I was also surprised at first when I realized black show mice were black even as newborns!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

ill get katytwinkle to put a pick up. she knows what shes doing


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

ive tried and failed to upload a pic. anyone know how its done. keeps saying the pictures too big


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

email the picture to me George and I'll put it up for you.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what mine look like:










I guess that was about a day before hair starts coming in.

That picture is over-exposed because it's difficult to photograph them. I will try to get clearer pictures on day 1 when my next black mouse has babies.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

how old are they? my migs aint that black yet


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those were...about 3 or 4 days old, I think. The picture isn't the best quality. They're very hard to photograph at that age because they're so small and dark that the camera doesn't know what to do. I have a better camera now so with the next litter I will try to get pictures on the first day.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

when my picture goes up it will be of them at one day old. my pic is worse quality but you can get the gist


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, I never knew self black pinkies were as black as that! :shock: I know it sounds daft but I kind of thought they would be a much softer black and that it would be the fur that gave them the density of colour- They're so cute!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go George, all up.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are some black pinkies! Or should I say 'blackies'?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I took these pictures this morning, about 30 minutes after the babies were born:




























The pink baby is the black buck's Siamese sister.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Siamese sister? Siamese colored or?? Anywho, that is one dark pup! Can you breed for that or is it one of those you have it or you don't type things?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She is Siamese, which is a variety of mice standardized in all mouse clubs that I know of. The variety has nothing to do with Thailand or being conjoined (I'm not sure if that's what you're asking?), but you can see here for a variety description: http://www.eastcoastmice.org/pointed.htm (her grandmother is pictured in the standards)

In order to have Siamese mice, you must have the c(h) allele (confusingly called "Himalayan"--the name of another variety) in homozygous form on a black (or extreme black) mouse. Ideally, Siamese mice should be bred only to other Siamese. I don't actually breed mine at all (I keep females around for nannies and sometimes adopt them out to people who are working on other things, like darkening splashed mice); they just pop up in my black litters.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry, with how close they were I wondered if you meant they were joined lol. I know there is a color called siamese. I LOVE siamese critters. Thanks for all the great info though, never hurts to learn something!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome! 

"Siamese" can mean a color/fur pattern/breed (most commonly seen in cats, I think), from Siam (more recently known as Thailand), or conjoined twins, but all uses have historical attachments to the country of Thailand. Confusing word, there!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They're SOOO cute. I can't wait to peek at mine.


----------

